# the trowel notch is according of the tile weigh and size



## 4uremodel (Jan 14, 2015)

it makes sense ? big trowel with bigger notch is for big tile 
and small notch is for small tile 

and also we need to see if the surface is even and if we find small bumps it's much better to use bigger notch 

thanks for your opinion


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

Uh.....yes?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Are you have a conversation with someone we can't see?


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Makes sense to me but I'm no tile guy!!


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes, but be careful about your expectations that a large notch will allow you to overcome the problems in a subfloor. A lippage/leveling system can help a lot, but it takes some attention and time to do a clean, large-format tile installation on an uneven floor. Many times, you'd be better off grinding down some irregularities or pouring some self-leveling compound.

A tile set with a deep notch will also consume a lot more grout - on a floor grouted with epoxy or urethane, the cost can be significant. If you're using a deep notch, and the floor is uneven, you should also plan to expand the grout line some (customers always want a 1/8" line, but it often doesn't make sense). The wide grout line will also burn a lot more grout.

Also you'll use a lot more thinset, obviously. 

Something to think about before you whip out the 1/2" notch trowel, anyway.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

The only time I've used a large notch was to make up for tile thickness differences.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I was tempted to use a 1/2 notch trowel on this job but glad I didn't. Ground it down first then applied Planipatch to the low spots. Got pretty much flat and by the time I use the MLT it makes it dead nuts on. 

It does get right for the bases though when using the 1/4x3/8 trowel I normaly use. I might try a u notch trowel I have laying around on the next MLT job.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> The only time I've used a large notch was to make up for tile thickness differences.


Only time I've gotten as big as 3/8x1/2 was on saltillos on an uneven exterior patio.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Only time I've gotten as big as 3/8x1/2 was on saltillos on an uneven exterior patio.


The one I used it on was a travertine floor. The 12's were thinner than the 18's. I needed to build the 12's up.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

That's nice work, Rob.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Maybe Cali can translate the tipitopinese?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

I use a bigger notch more often than not. I've found the RLS clips work better with extra mortar. It also helps to level out the floor dips/valleys that are quite common. 1/2" notch gets messy, especially with clips. 

I always use medium bed mortar, Prolite or the mapei equivalent, so I have no concerns with shrinkage, collapsing, or lippage. 


I personally try to avoid SLC if I can. For whatever reason, I get anxiety everytime I have to pour more than 3-4 buckets.


----------



## thezoo (Sep 13, 2008)

OMG, my partner drives me insane, he prefers 1/2" and back trowels. Then takes 15-20 minutes trying to force excess mortar out the grout lines!! He does the same friggin thing with drywall compound! lay it on thick and sand for hours....
I was taught to use the smallest trowel I can and still get proper coverage, anything over 1/8" in 4' should be flattened. I have done the 1/2" but it is much more enjoyable to lay a flat floor then to fvck with every tile.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Have used 1/2" a lot but we have a couple 3/4 "C" notch trowels for very large tile or wavy floors.

Usually 16" to 20" tile we use 1/2". Anything larger and we will use the "C" notch.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

philcav7 said:


> I personally try to avoid SLC if I can. For whatever reason, I get anxiety everytime I have to pour more than 3-4 buckets.


Why? I can fix anything you're having trouble with. Pouring SLC is very easy, you just have to follow instructions to a T. It is the quickest, easiest way I know of to get a dead flat floor with very little labor investment.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

More than anything it's the tight timeline to pour it. I've done multiple pours, with only a few exceeding 8 buckets. I set everything up as a assembly line...bags cut, pre measured water, helper tending the mixer, etc. 

I only had pour, which was my first, that was questionable. It started to set off quicker than expected and it rippled as I tried to squeegee it out. It's certainly not rocket science, but knowing what to expect goes a long way. 

Do you have a strategy of pouring from the low spot and leveling up, or just flood the area and let it go?


----------



## 4uremodel (Jan 14, 2015)

yes there are many type of flooring but before to install ceramic tile we need to know beforehand, how? just place on straightedge on top of the floor , see if the customer wants certain type of floor.. usually bigger tiles are hard to level when the floor are crooked but small tile is much easier to install when there are bumps.. again is better the floor is straight , clean, and flat and even leveled is much better. believe it or not there are people who want to get installed tile crooked and they don't care.. but for my company is good to ask if customer wants crooked we better to put on the paper written to avoid problems later.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tipi, is that really you?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

4uremodel said:


> yes there are many type of flooring but before to install ceramic tile we need to know beforehand, how? just place on straightedge on top of the floor , see if the customer wants certain type of floor.. usually bigger tiles are hard to level when the floor are crooked but small tile is much easier to install when there are bumps.. again is better the floor is straight , clean, and flat and even leveled is much better. believe it or not there are people who want to get installed tile crooked and they don't care.. but for my company is good to ask if customer wants crooked we better to put on the paper written to avoid problems later.


Never install on an uneven floor regardless what the customer agrees to. If they don't mind an uneven floor so advertising on Craigslist.


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

*12 x12 mesh backed*

I was reading this thread on trowel sizes. 
On a cement based shower floor what size trowel should be used for *12 x 12 mesh backed tile*. Seems to me, too big a trowel notch leads to the thin set coming up thru the grout lines. My standard trowel is a 1/4 x 3/8


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

gowings said:


> I was reading this thread on trowel sizes.
> On a cement based shower floor what size trowel should be used for *12 x 12 mesh backed tile*. Seems to me, too big a trowel notch leads to the thin set coming up thru the grout lines. My standard trowel is a 1/4 x 3/8


The trowel size is dictated by tile thickness.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

gowings said:


> I was reading this thread on trowel sizes.
> On a cement based shower floor what size trowel should be used for *12 x 12 mesh backed tile*. Seems to me, too big a trowel notch leads to the thin set coming up thru the grout lines. My standard trowel is a 1/4 x 3/8


You need to buy some other trowels for different sized tiles.


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

How many more do I need I must have 6 different ones. Just asked what's best for *mesh backed* 2 inch 12x12 sheet on a shower floor. First install on a shower floor.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

gowings said:


> How many more do I need I must have 6 different ones. Just asked what's best for *mesh backed* 2 inch 12x12 sheet on a shower floor. First install on a shower floor.


You said your standard is 1/4 x 3/8. I don't have a standard, I match the trowel to the tile.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

gowings said:


> How many more do I need I must have 6 different ones. Just asked what's best for *mesh backed* 2 inch 12x12 sheet on a shower floor. First install on a shower floor.


You didn't say the size was 2" either. But if you have thinset oozing out of the joints why would you keep using that size trowel? Try 1/4" sq or V notch. Check the coverage.


----------



## mike gunderson (May 23, 2010)

wouldn't you just use the smallest size trowel that will still give 100% coverage? Most literature I've read says to use 1/2" on anything 12x12 or over.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mike gunderson said:


> wouldn't you just use the smallest size trowel that will still give 100% coverage? Most literature I've read says to use 1/2" on anything 12x12 or over.


You just use the right trowel for your tile. Nothing will give you 100% coverage. That's the goal but there are no guarantees.

Size is just one consideration, despite what you've heard shape matters just as much.


----------

